
Telegram ICO: SEC prevails, Telegram restrained from issuing Grams - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/03/24/telegram-ico-sec-prevails-telegram-restrained-from-issuing-grams/
======
wmf
I guess Filecoin is also getting rekt by this decision.

~~~
davidgerard
Every SAFT, yes.

